# How dogs show stress



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I was just thinking about something that happened during Willie's Vet appointment this week. I flipped his ears back, and the skin inside of his ears was a very bright pink, almost red color. I have never seen that before. He acted very calm and friendly, but he must have been feeling some stress!

My Bluetick Coonhound, Elly Mae, used to shake like a leaf and sometimes show her teeth, so she was routinely muzzled at the Vet's. My Vizsla-mix, Aini, used to drool when she was scared or stressed. Now I find that Willie's ears turn red when he's a little nervous.

Have you noticed ways in which you dog displays stressful feelings? 

p.s. Sorry I posted this in "Pictures & Videos" -- I wasn't paying attention!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln shakes like a leaf..... you can see the stress on his face. Poor baby.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its just an increase in blood pressure. He could be slightly stress or excited.
If the ear is warmer than normal to the touch you might want to have them checked. If its only when he is excited or stressed I wouldn't worry bout it.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jack's back legs shake when he is scaried or stressed. He also is just still. On walks I can tell b/c he is zoned out. He wont even take a treat. I tried a new route yesterday and he just wasnt having it. I felt horrible so I took him to the normal route.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin drools. He also does this when he's extremely excited. It's like either end of his emotional spectrum results in drool! 

On a side note, Odin's ears get really red when he gets an allergic reaction.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Depending what kind of stress, whenever I wrestle and play with Axel, and kind of pin him to the floor (playfully), he always starts to yawn excessively, (whenever I let him up, he always comes back for more!!) I think I heard that yawning is a cause of distress for dogs. When he goes for long drives in the car he does like to drool.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*mswhipple*, Sophie too used to get the red ears when stressed as a puppy. I haven't noticed the ears turning red during stress at least for over a year. 

When Sophie is stressed and anxious, she starts pacing, panting and yawning - all at the same time. That's a sign of big distress. It happens rarely, usually when there is some sort of commotion outside the house, and she sees it through the window. I just close the blinds until she calms down. 

She also whines a little while in the back of the SUV and has a hard time settling down. But once she settles, she's fine. Sophie used to have an extremely difficult time while driving in the car, major anxiety and stress. Crate made things even worse - non-stop barking, heavy panting..pretty scarry. She was fine in the crate at home. I've also noticed that Pacsirta calms her down when they ride together. Pacsirta is in the crate very calm, usually sleeping, and Sophie just lays right next to her.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley also yawns when she's stressed. It's funny, though, because she yawns when she's excited AND when she's nervous... so half the time I can't tell. I guess the wagging tail accompanies the excited yawn.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Very Funny threefsh ;D ;D

Ours is the same YAWNS for the same reasons as yours!!!!   ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Jesus....I bloodywell wish my three would yawn. It's 9pm and none of them even look like sleeping......i want to go to bed........ ;D


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Suliko said:


> *mswhipple*,
> She also whines a little while in the back of the SUV and has a hard time settling down. But once she settles, she's fine. Sophie used to have an extremely difficult time while driving in the car, major anxiety and stress. Crate made things even worse - non-stop barking, heavy panting..pretty scarry. She was fine in the crate at home. I've also noticed that Pacsirta calms her down when they ride together. Pacsirta is in the crate very calm, usually sleeping, and Sophie just lays right next to her.


I dont know if this would help, but I but Jack's bed in the car when I take him places. Its the only thing I have found that he will ride in the car clamly and stress free. I tried everything and one day I was going to my mom's to stay overnight with her and I had to take Jacks bed. It was a miracle. The car ride was the best ride ever. Jack wont get in a car unless his bed is in it now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The website has a extensive list of stress signs.
http://servicedogcentral.org/content/node/523


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> The website has a extensive list of stress signs.
> http://servicedogcentral.org/content/node/523


TexasRed,

This was so good I posted it to my blog. Makes complete sense to know the signs. There are a lot of them.

Very important information a dog gives us. We just have to pay attention. _The Thundershirt _ has come in very handy lately with the thunder we had last week. 

RBD


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> Very important information a dog gives us. We just have to pay attention. _The Thundershirt _ has come in very handy lately with the thunder we had last week.
> 
> RBD


RBD, so the thundershirt works well for your V. We have had rain but no thunder until last night and Jack was so afraid. He know that he is not allow in the dinning room when we are eating dinner, but he was so afraid that he tried to jump up in our laps. I felt so bad. He even tried to get us to go to bed early. He keep looking at me like he wanted me to follow so I did and he crawled into bed and got under the covers and looked at me like please lets go to bed. He sat right on my lap while I "tried" to fold laundry. Probably will have to go get a thundershirt for Jack. We are suppose to be geting more storms Friday and he will be home all by himself.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> RBD, so the thundershirt works well for your V.


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/thundershirt-and-new-years-eve.html

Lindsey, It does work. Best to put it on several hours before they need it the first time so they get used to it.

Good luck. Glad we don't get thunder too often here in Northern California.

RBD


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> RBD, so the thundershirt works well for your V.


We have had success with the Thundershirt with our Whippet/Lab mix as she gets anxious on car rides. We brought it over to my parent's house to try on their Treeing Walker Coonhound rescue who gets startled at loud noises and as soon as she had the Thundershirt on, the same noises, like clanging pots and pans, didn't bother her. I definitely recommend it!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

finch, I just had to say that the first canine love of my (adult) life was a rescued Treeing Walker Coonhound named Toby. I was 24. He still has a special place in my heart. He was a great dog!  Nice to hear how well the Thundershirt is working.


----------

